# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  تغيير آيكن شورت كات

## behroz1387

چگونه مي توان برنامه اي كه در محيط برنامه نويسي INSTALLSHIELD 2009 نوشته شده است آيكن شورت كات آن را تغيير داد در زمان از INSTALLSCRIPT استفاده شده است

----------

